# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  क्रिकेट अपडेट

## hamraaz

यहा प्रतेक क्रिकेट मैच स्कोर अपडेट होत रहेगा

----------


## Video Master

अभी दक्षिण अफ्रीका और भारत के बीच सीरीज चल रही है 
आज ७४ ओवर तक दक्षिण अफ्रीका ने २३२/४ बना लिए है

----------


## hamraaz

भारत बनाम साउथ अफ्रीका, तीसरा और निर्णायक टेस्ट मैच | कालिस का 39वां शतक पूरा | साउथ अफ्रीका के 9 विकेट गिरे

----------


## hamraaz

अलविरो पीटरसन	कॉट एम.एस.धोनी बोल्ड इशांत शर्मा	21	47	3	0	44.68	8	550	36.67
जी.सी.स्मिथ (C)	एलबीडब्ल्यू जहीर खान	6	12	0	0	50	90	7428	50.19
हाशिम अमला	कॉट Cheteshwar Pujara बोल्ड एस. श्रीशांत	59	80	9	1	73.75	50	3895	46.93
जे एच कालिस	कॉट एम.एस.धोनी बोल्ड जहीर खान	161	291	19	0	55.33	144	11838	56.37
एबी डिविलियर्स	कॉट एम.एस.धोनी बोल्ड एस. श्रीशांत	26	72	3	0	36.11	65	4729	46.82
ए जी प्रिंस	बोल्ड एस. श्रीशांत	47	100	6	0	47	61	3534	42.07
एम वी बाउचर (W)	कॉट एम.एस.धोनी बोल्ड एस. श्रीशांत	0	1	0	0	0	138	5257	30.56
डी डब्ल्यू स्टेन	कॉट Cheteshwar Pujara बोल्ड जहीर खान	0	5	0	0	0	45	588	13.07
एम. मॉर्केल	कॉट एम.एस.धोनी बोल्ड एस. श्रीशांत	8	11	2	0	72.73	30	453	14.16
पॉल हैरिस	कॉट Cheteshwar Pujara बोल्ड इशांत शर्मा	7	41	0	0	17.07	36	460	11.22
लोनआबो टी.	नॉट आउट	8	28	0	0	28.57	4	8	2.67
	कुल स्कोर: 362/10 (112.5)
अतिरिक्त: 19 ( नो बॉल-11, वाइड-1, लेग बाइ-6, बाइ- 1, पेनल्टी-0)	रन रेट: 3.21

----------


## Video Master

पंकज भाई जैसा आपने लिखा है वो समझने नहीं आ रहा 
आप टेबल जैसे लिखे या कोई टेबल प्रस्तुत कर तो अच्छा लगेगा

----------


## hamraaz

आगे से प्रयास कर रहा हू

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

wah maja aajayega.jab milege 3 yar tum me or cricket.

----------


## hamraaz

और तुम हो तो और माजा आएगा

----------


## sonare

2 wick lost SA

----------


## hamraaz

*तीसरे वन-डे में दक्षिण अफ्रीका ने टॉस जीतकर पहले बल्लेबाजी का  फैसला किया है.*
  					  भारत और दक्षिण अफ्रीका के बीच तीसरा  वन-डे मंगलवार को केपटाउन में शुरू होने वाला है.
 पिछले मैच में भारत ने एक रन की रोमांचक जीत से पांच मैचों की श्रृंखला  को 1-1 से बराबर करने में सफलता हासिल की थी. यही कारण है कि मंगलवार का  मैच दोनों टीमों के लिए ही अहम है.
 अभी तक मेज़बान टीम मेहमान टीम से बेहतर दिखी है, लेकिन जहां तक नतीजों  की बात है दोनों ही एक- एक की बराबरी पर हैं.
 जहां एक ओर मेज़बान टीम जोहांसबर्ग में मिली हार का बदला लेने के लिए  बेताब होगी. वहीं चोटों की समस्या से जूझ रही भारतीय टीम तीसरे वन डे में  दक्षिण अफ्रीका के खिलाफ बढ़त बनाने के उद्देश्य से मैदान में उतरेगी.
 मैच भारतीय समयानुसार शाम छह बजे शुरू होगा.

----------


## hamraaz

10 रन के निजी स्कोर पर इंग्रम, हरभजन की बॉल पर  पठान के हाथों कैच आउट.

----------


## hamraaz

20वां ओवर  खत्म, दक्षिण अफ्रीका के दो विकेट के नुकसान पर 81 रन.

----------


## hamraaz

29वें ओवर में 3 रन की बढ़त. ओवर की समाप्ति पर  मेजबान टीम के चार विकेट के नुकसान पर 108 रन.

----------


## hamraaz

*यूसुफ पठान के तोबड़तोड़ अर्धशतक (50 गेंदें छह चौके व तीन छक्के, 59  रन) और हरभजन (नाबाद 23 रन) की बदौलत भारत ने एक बार फिर रोमांच के चरम पर  पहुंच वनडे मैच में दक्षिण अफ्रीका को दो विकेट से हरा दिया.*
  					  'मैन ऑफ द मैच' रहे यूसुफ पठान के  तोबड़तोड़ अर्धशतक (50 गेंदें छह चौके व तीन छक्के, 59 रन) और हरभजन के  धैर्य भरे नाबाद 23 रन की बदौलत भारत ने एक बार फिर रोमांच के चरम पर पहुंच  वनडे मैच में दक्षिण अफ्रीका को दो विकेट से हरा दिया

----------


## hamraaz

*पाक को टेस्ट जीतने के लिए 274 रन की जरूरत*

----------


## hamraaz

शुक्रवार को भारत हरा

----------


## hamraaz

भारत मैच हरा और सिरीज गवाइ

----------


## hamraaz

दक्षिण अफ्रीका 33 रनों से जीता

----------


## hamraaz

* 				दक्षिण अफ्रीका के हाथों सीरीज़ हारा भारत*  				  सेंचुरियन वन-डे में यूसुफ पठान की आतिशी पारी के बावजूद भारत को  हार का मुंह देखना पड़ा. धोनी की सेना दक्षिण अफ्रीका में जीत का इतिहास  रचने में नाकाम रही और 33 रनों से हार गई.

----------


## sagar -

योसुफ़ पठान ने १०५ रन बनाये और मेच को एक रोमांचक मोड पर ले आये थे जहा उन्होंने एक शर्मनाकः हार होने से बचाया लेकिन हार को नही टाल सके .

रन १०५ 
बाल  ७० 
चोके  ८ 
छके  ८  

एक यादगार पारी

----------


## hamraaz

अब आगे क्रिकेट अपडेट 19 फरवरी से होगा

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

ok raja wait karti hu.

----------


## draculla

सचिन अपने शतक से सिर्फ तीन रन दूर है........

----------


## draculla

सचिन अपने शतक से दो रन दूर..........

----------


## draculla

*इसी के साथ सचिन का शतक पूरा हो गया है/
सचिन को एक दिवसीय मैच में ४७ शतक पुरे करने के लिए हार्दिक बधाई/*

----------


## draculla



----------


## draculla

*सचीन के १००वे शतक पुरे होने पर हार्दिक बधाई 



:bell::bell::bell::bell:*

----------


## Rated R

लो अब तो बांगलादेश के शेर भी दहाड़ने लग गए है...!!!!
अब क्या कीनिया के हाथों पानी -पानी होना बाकी रह गया है?  :mepullhair:

----------


## onepolitician

आज भारत - पाकिस्तान क्रिकेट मैच है,
१८ मार्च २०१२.

----------


## Raja44

भारत ने पाकिस्तान को 6 विकेट से हरा दिया है विराट कोहली मैन आँफ द मैच

----------


## satya_anveshi

बांग्लादेश टीम ने श्रीलंका टीम को 5 विकेट से पराजित कर दिया है और अब वह पाकिस्तान टीम से फाइनल का ऐतिहासिक मुकाबला खेलेगी। इसी के साथ भारत का छठी बार एशिया कप का विजेता बनने का स्वप्न अधूरा ही रह गया है और हम जैसे भारतीय प्रशंसकों को बहुत बुरा लग रहा है। बेशक भारतीय टीम इस प्रतियोगिता का निर्णायक मुकाबला नहीं खेल पाएगी, परंतु बांग्लादेश की टीम ने पिछले दो मैचों में जिस श्रेणी का प्रदर्शन किया है, उसे ध्यान में रखते हुए देखा जाए तो निश्चित रूप से बांग्लादेश की राष्ट्रीय टीम इस फाइनल को खेलने की हकदार है।

----------


## umabua

सचिन और सहवाग का फ्लॉप शो जारी

बिशनसिंह बेदी जैसा मुंहफट क्रिकेटर हिंदुस्तान में शायद ही दूसरा कोई होगा। जब भी वे अपनी जुबां खोलते हैं तो कड़वे वचन ही निकलते हैं। गुरुवार के दिन जिन लोगों ने ट्*विटर पर बेदी की लिखी बात पढ़ी होगी, जिसमें उन्होंने नागपुर टेस्ट की पिच पर सवाल खड़े करते हुए यहां तक कह डाला था- धोनी ने अपनी कब्र खुद ही खोद डाली है। वे चौथे टेस्ट के दूसरे दिन के खेल की समाप्ति पर भारत की दुर्गति देखकर बेदी की दूरदर्शिता से इत्तेफाक रख रहे होंगे।

दूसरे दिन के खेल में इंग्लैंड की तरफ से दो नायक उभरकर सामने आए। ग्रीम स्वान और जेम्स एंडरसन। स्वान को इंग्लैंड ने कभी ऑलराउंडर नहीं माना, लेकिन जिस तरह से उन्होंने 56 रनों की 'सोने जैसी' पारी खेली, उसी का नतीजा था कि इंग्लैंड 330 रन के स्कोर तक पहुंच पाया। गौरतलब है कि इंग्लैंड 139 रनों पर पांच विकेट गंवाकर जब रनों के लिए जूझ रहा था, तब उसके टैलेंडरों ने 191 रनों का योगदान दिया। जिसने भी स्वान की पारी देखी होगी, उसने महसूस किया था कि उनके बल्ले से रन बन नहीं रहे थे, बल्कि बह रहे थे।

330 के स्कोर का पीछा करने के लिए जब वीरेन्द्र सहवाग और गंभीर ने मैदान संभाला तो उनसे एक मजबूत शुरुआत की आस लगाई जा रही थी, लेकिन एंडरसन की पहली ही गेंद पर वे विकेट के पीछे आउट होते-होते बचे, लेकिन दूसरी गेंद पर उनका मिडिल स्टंप धराशायी हो गया। सचिन तेंडुलकर को लेकर पिछले कई दिनों से न जाने कितनी बातें कही और लिखी जा चुकी थीं। यहां तक कि विदेशी क्रिकेटर भी अपनी राय रखने से गुरेज नहीं कर रहे थे।


FILEनागपुर के धीमे विकेट पर जिस तरह एंडरसन की गेंद ने सहवाग की तरह सचिन का भी मिडिल स्टंप उड़ाया, उससे साफ लगा कि भारत के इस कीर्तिमान पुरुष की आंखें अब गेंद को परखने से चूक रही हैं। एंडरसन ने दूसरे दिन का अपना तीसरा शिकार गौतम गंभीर को बनाया। एंडरसन को सही लाइन लेंग्थ से गेंदबाजी का पुरस्कार भी मिला, क्योंकि महज 9 ओवर में वे 24 रन की कीमत पर भारत के तीन की*मती विकेट ले उड़े। 

मौजूदा सिरीज के पहले दो टेस्ट मैचों में लगातार शतक जमाकर सुर्खिया बटोरने वाले चेतेश्वर पुजारा स्वान की स्पिन के जाल में उलझ गए। दो दिन के खेल में कुल 14 विकेट गिरना और 417 रन बनना इसका संकेत है कि यहां पर अच्छी गेंदबाजी से विकेट भी झटके जा सकते हैं और टिककर बल्लेबाजी करने से रन भी बनाए जा सकते हैं। जैसा कि ग्रीम स्वान जैसे विशुद्ध गेंदबाज ने अर्धशतक ठोंककर साबित किया।

तीसरे दिन खेल का पहला सत्र एंडरसन, मोंटी पनेसर और ग्रीम स्वान की तिकड़ी के नाम रहने की संभावना है। यह संभावना बहुत कम नजर आ रही है कि भारत इंग्लैंड पर पहली पारी में बढ़त लेने में कामयाब होगा। दरअसल, सहवाग (0), सचिन (2), पुजारा (26) और गंभीर (38) जिन गेंदों पर आउट हुए वे गेंदबाजों की सबसे बेहतरीन गेंदें थीं। भारतीय टीम के साथ दिक्कत यह हो रही है कि अंतिम टेस्ट के लिए शामिल किए चार स्पिनरों में से पीयूष चावला को छोड़कर शेष गेंदबाजों को विकेट से मनमुताबिक मदद नहीं मिल रही है।

----------


## umabua

एक बात तो साफ है कि इस सिरीज में जिस तरह इंग्लैंड ने भारतीय बल्लेबाजी को रौंदा है, उससे यदि चयनकर्ता सबक नहीं लेते तो यह सब ऐसे ही चलता रहेगा। टीम इंडिया विदेशी धरती पर भी पिटेगी और अपने घर में भी उसे शर्मनाक हालात का सामना करना होगा। अंत में सवाल वहीं का वहीं रह जाता है कि आखिर कब तक भारतीय टेस्ट खिलाड़ी देश के क्रिकेटप्रेमियों की भावनाओं से खिलवाड़ करते रहेंगे? 

नागपुर की विकेट का चरित्र दो दिनों में जिस तरह उभरकर सामने आया है, उससे तो यही लग रहा है कि यहां पर इंग्लैंड के गेंदबाजों का बोलबाला रहेगा और भारत को मैच बचाना भी मुश्किल हो जाएगा। हो यह रहा है कि भारतीय क्रिकेटर टी-20 और वनडे जैसे फटाफट क्रिकेट की चकाचौंध और उसमें बरसने वाली धनवर्षा की वजह से असली क्रिकेट से कोसों दूर चले गए हैं। ऐसे में राहुल द्रविड़ और वीवीएस लक्ष्मण इसलिए याद आते हैं, क्योंकि उनके खेल में कलात्मकता के साथ ही विकेट पर टिकने की क्षमता थी। 

टीम इंडिया के बूढ़े हो चले क्रिकेटरों को ये इल्म है कि चयनकर्ता उन्हें बाहर करने की हिम्मत नहीं कर सकते, क्योंकि उनका कोई विकल्प नहीं है। इसी का खामियाजा समूचा भारतीय क्रिकेट झेल रहा है। इंग्लैंड की टीम 1985 के बाद पहली दफा यदि नागपुर टेस्ट के साथ चार टेस्ट मैचों की सिरीज पर 3-1 से कब्जा जमा ले तो कोई आश्चर्य मत कीजिएगा।

----------


## umabua

क्रिकेट ऑस्ट्रेलिया शायद उत्तरप्रदेश के इकलौते क्रिकेट स्टेडियम ग्रीनपार्क में क्रिकेट खेलने में ज्यादा ख्वाहिशमंद नही है। ऐसा दो दिन पहले कानपुर आई क्रिकेट ऑस्ट्रेलिया के अधिकारियों के हाव-भाव से ही लग गया था क्योंकि वह न तो निर्माणाधीन ग्रीनपार्क से संतुष्ट थे और न ही यहां के ड्रेसिंग रूम और अन्य सुविधाओं से। 

सूत्रों के मुताबिक क्रिकेट ऑस्ट्रेलिया ने कानपुर में मैच न खेलने की इच्छा जाहिर की है, इसलिए विकल्प के रूप में हैदराबाद को तैयार रहने को कहा गया है।

अगर इस बार भी मार्च में होने वाला भारत-ऑस्ट्रेलिया मैच कानपुर के ग्रीनपार्क से हट गया तो फिर ग्रीनपार्क का नाम अंतरराष्ट्रीय स्टेडियम के नक्शे से पूरी तरह से साफ हो जाएगा क्योंकि इससे पहले भी निर्माण कार्य पूरा नहीं होने के कारण भारत और दक्षिण अफ्रीका के बीच 24 फरवरी 2010 को होने वाला एक दिवसीय क्रिकेट मैच यूपीसीए को आवंटित होने के बाद भी छीनकर अंतिम मौके पर ग्वालियर को दे दिया गया था।

इसी तरह भारत और न्यूजीलैंड के बीच 12 से 16 नवंबर 2010 के बीच होने वाला दूसरा टेस्ट ग्रीनपार्क में होना था लेकिन स्टेडियम तैयार न होने के कारण इस मैच को भी बाद में यहां से हटा दिया गया था। उत्तरप्रदेश के कानपुर के ग्रीनपार्क स्टेडियम में अंतिम क्रिकेट टेस्ट मैच 24 से 27 नवंबर 2009 को भारत और श्रीलंका के बीच हुआ था।

अभी दो दिन पहले 12 दिसंबर को ग्रीनपार्क का मुआयना करने क्रिकेट ऑस्ट्रेलिया का एक दल यहां आया था। इस दल में बर्नाड मोरान, फ्रांसीको डिमासी, स्वान कैरी, स्वान कैरन एवं पीटर रोच थे। इनके साथ भारतीय क्रिकेट कंट्रोल बोर्ड (बीसीसीआई) के मैनेजर क्रिकेट डेवलपमेंट सुरुनायक भी मौजूद थे।

----------


## umabua

क्रिकेट ऑस्ट्रेलिया के अधिकारियों के इस दल ने स्टेडियम के निर्माणाधीन स्टैंड को देखा था और यह कब तक पूरी तरह से बन जाएगा इस बारे में जानकारी हासिल की थी। उसके बाद वह खिलाड़ियों के ड्रेसिंग रूम गए, जहां ड्रेसिंग रूम के छोटा होने पर उनके चेहरे पर निराशा झलकती साफ दिखी थी। 

उसके बाद उन्होंने ग्राउंड का मुआयना किया तथा दर्शक दीर्घाओं और मैदान के बीच लगे कटीले तारों की ऊंचाई और मजबूती को परखा। स्टेडियम में जब क्रिकेट ऑस्ट्रेलिया के अधिकारियों से पत्रकारों ने बात करने की कोशिश की थी तो उन्होंने बस इतना कहा था कि वह इस बारे में अपनी रिपोर्ट क्रिकेट ऑस्ट्रेलिया और बीसीसीआई को देंगे। अभी वह केवल निरीक्षण करने आए। लेकिन उनके चेहरे देखकर ऐसा लग रहा था कि वह ग्रीनपार्क से पूरी तरह संतुष्ट नही है।

उत्तरप्रदेश क्रिकेट संघ (यूपीसीए) के जनरल मैनेजर रोहित तलवार ने कहा कि अगर ग्रीनपार्क का निर्माण सही समय पर हो जाए तो शायद यह मैच हमें मिल जाए क्योंकि अभी भी हमने उम्मीद नही छोड़ी है। अगर निर्माण कार्य पूरा न हुआ तो एक बार कानपुर से मैच छीन लिया जाएगा।

यूपीसीए के सूत्र कहते है कि चूंकि इससे पहले भी दो बार कानपुर के बीसीसीआई द्वारा क्रिकेट मैच आयोजित करने का अवसर मिला लेकिन स्टेडियम तैयार नही था इसलिए यह मैच दूसरे प्रदेशों के स्टेडियम को दे दिए गए। 

यूपीसीए के अधिकारी कहते है कि अगर इसी तरह बार बार ग्रीनपार्क को मैच मिलते रहे और वह न करवा पाया तो इस बात की संभावना से भी इनकार नही किया जा सकता है कि अंतरराष्ट्रीय क्रिकेट मैचो के नक्शे से ग्रीनपार्क का नाम ही हट जाए और भविष्य में यहां कभी कोई मैच ही न हो सकें। 

पूर्व रणजी खिलाड़ी रोहित तलवार कहते है कि ग्रीनपार्क में आखिरी मुकाबला 24 से 27 नवंबर 2009 में श्रीलंका से हुआ था। उसके बाद आज लगभग तीन साल हो गए, कोई अंतरराष्ट्रीय क्रिकेट मैच यहां आयोजित नही हुआ। 

ग्रीनपार्क चूंकि उत्तरप्रदेश सरकार के अन्तर्गत आता है और पिछली सरकार के समय स्टेडियम में मार्च 2010 में पुर्ननिर्माण के लिए तोड़ी गई स्टूडेंट गैलरी पूरी तरह से तोड़ दी गई थी। इसके अलावा कई अन्य दर्शक गैलरियों को भी तोड़कर उनका पुर्ननिर्माण किया जा रहा है लेकिन दो साल से अधिक समय बीतने के बाद भी इन गैलरियों का निर्माण अभी तक पूरा नही हो पाया है।

उत्तरप्रदेश क्रिकेट संघ के लाख प्रयासों के बावजूद प्रदेश में अपना क्रिकेट स्टेडियम नही बना पाई है और प्रदेश का एक मात्र अंतरराष्ट्रीय स्तर का ग्रीनपार्क स्टेडियम उत्तरप्रदेश सरकार का है इसलिए पूर्ववर्ती सरकार में यूपीसीए को हमेशा सरकार के नखरे सहने पड़ते है और भारी भरकम किराया जो कि एक करोड़ रुपए है, देना पड़ता है। इसके अलावा तमाम सरकारी अधिकारियों की खातिरदारी और मैच के फ्री पास अलग से देने पड़ते हैं।

----------


## umabua

एंडरसन ने सर्वाधिक 9 बार सचिन का *किया शिकार

इंग्लैंड के तेज गेंदबाज जेम्स एंडरसन ने आज यहां भारत के खिलाफ चौथे और अंतिम क्रिकेट टेस्ट के दूसरे दिन सचिन तेंडुलकर को टेस्ट मैचों में सर्वाधिक नौवीं बार अपना शिकार बनाया। 

एंडरसन की स्ट्रेट गेंद पर यह भारतीय स्टार बल्लेबाज बोल्ड हो गए, जो अपना 194वां टेस्ट मैच खेल रहे हैं। एंडरसन ने इस तरह टेस्ट मैचों के इतिहास में तेंडुलकर को सबसे ज्यादा 9 बार आउट किया।

इस तेज गेंदबाज ने अब तक तेंडुलकर नौ बार किए आउट में दो बार बोल्ड, तीन बार पगबाधा और चार बार (विकेटकीपर और क्षेत्ररक्षकों) को कैच आउट कराया है।

टेस्ट और वनडे में 100 शतक जड़ने वाले तेंडुलकर (2) आज 13 गेंद ही खेल पाए थे कि एंडरसन ने उन्हें मैच में अपना दूसरा शिकार बनाया। इससे पहले श्रीलंका के स्पिन जादूगर मुथैया मुरलीधरन ने तेंडुलकर को टेस्ट मैचों में 8 बार आउट किया था। ऑस्ट्रेलियाई गेंदबाज ग्लेन मैग्राथ और जेसन गिलेस्पी ने उन्हें 6-6 बार आउट किया है।

----------


## umabua

श्रीलंका के खिलाफ ऑस्ट्रेलिया बड़े स्कोर की ओर


डेविड वार्नर और माइकल वार्नर के अर्धशतकों के दम पर ऑस्ट्रेलिया ने श्रीलंका के खिलाफ पहले क्रिकेट टेस्ट के पहले दिन बड़े स्कोर की ओर कदम बढ़ा दिए। 

श्रीलंका का कमजोर गेंदबाजी आक्रमण ऑस्ट्रेलियाई बल्लेबाजों को दबाव में नहीं ला सका। महेला जयवर्धने के फील्डरों ने हालांकि बेहद मुस्तैदी दिखाते हुए रनगति तीन प्रति ओवर के करीब ही रखी।

ह्यूजेस ने एक साल बाद टेस्ट क्रिकेट में वापसी करते हुए 86 रन बनाए। वहीं वार्नर ने 57 रन जोड़े। पहले दिन का खेल समाप्त होने पर ऑस्ट्रेलिया ने चार विकेट पर 299 रन बना लिए थे। 

शानदार फार्म में चल रहे कप्तान क्लार्क 70 रन बनाकर खेल रहे हैं जबकि माइक हस्सी ने 37 रन बना लिए हैं। दोनों ने पांचवें विकेट की अटूट साझेदारी में 101 रन जोड़ लिए। क्लार्क ने इसके साथ ही एक कैलेंडर वर्ष में 1400 रन पूरे कर लिए ।

ऑस्ट्रेलियाई टीम को पिछले मैच में दुनिया की नंबर एक टीम दक्षिण अफ्रीका ने 309 रन से हराया था। दूसरी ओर छठी रैंकिंग वाली श्रीलंकाई टीम ऑस्ट्रेलिया के खिलाफ पिछले दस टेस्ट में एक भी नहीं जीत सकी है।

तीसरे नंबर पर बल्लेबाजी को उतरे ह्यूजेस चाय के ब्रेक के बाद आउट हुए। चनाका वेलेगेदारा ने उन्हें बोल्ड किया। उन्होंने 221 मिनट क्रीज पर रहकर अपनी पारी में आठ चौके और एक छक्का लगाया रिकी पोंटिंग की जगह चौथे नंबर पर उतरे शेन वाटसन (30) ने शुरुआत अच्छी की लेकिन जयवर्धने ने डाइव लगाकर एक हाथ से बेहतरीन कैच लपका और उन्हें पैवेलियन भेजा। वाटसन ने ह्यूजेस के साथ 86 रन की साझेदारी की।

लंच से पहले आखिरी ओवर में वार्नर रनआउट हुए। पिछले साल इसी मैदान पर न्यूजीलैंड के खिलाफ 123 रन बनाने वाले वार्नर ने तिलकरत्ने दिलशान को शार्ट कवर पर शाट खेला और रन के लिए दौड़े। ह्यूजेस क्रीज के भीतर पहुंच गए थे और दूसरे छोर पर वार्नर काफी दूर थे जब एंजेलो मैथ्यूज ने गिल्लियां बिखेरी।

एड कोवान भी वेलेगेदारा की गेंद पर खराब शॉट खेलकर मिडआन में ईरांगा को कैच दे बैठे।

----------


## umabua

भारत से बेहतर रिवर्स स्विंग करा रहे हैं इंग्लैंड के गेंदबाज : अकरम

रिवर्स स्विंग के सुल्तान कहे जाने वाले पाकिस्तान के पूर्व कप्तान वसीम अकरम का मानना है कि मौजूदा टेस्ट श्रृंखला में इंग्लैंड के गेंदबाज भारतीय गेंदबाजों से बेहतर रिवर्स स्विंग करा रहे हैं। 

अकरम ने कहा कि कोलकाता में जब दोनों टीमें गेंदबाजी कर रही थी, तब गेंद की क्या स्थिति थी। जब भारत गेंदबाजी कर रहा था तब गेंद साधारण लग रही थी। किसी ने उसे चमकाने की कोशिश ही नहीं की।

उन्होंने कहा कि इंग्लैंड जब गेंदबाजी कर रहा था तब एक तरफ गेंद चमकदार थी और दूसरी तरफ सूखी। उन्होंने कहा कि इंग्लैंड के गेंदबाज समझ गए थे कि रिवर्स स्विंग कराने के लिए यह जरूरी है।

ईशांत और जहीर की तुलना में इंग्लैंड के गेंदबाजों ने इस कला का बखूबी इस्तेमाल किया। वसीम, वकार या इमरान इसलिए ही गेंद को रिवर्स स्विंग करा सके क्योंकि हमने मेहनत की।

अकरम ने कहा कि जेम्स एंडरसन एंड कंपनी पाकिस्तानी टीम की तरह गेंदबाजी कर रही है। उन्होंने एंडरसन की खास तौर पर तारीफ की।

----------


## khaamri

cricket lovers ke liye ek anokha sexy video. tribute to MS Dhoni in sexy style.

----------


## robin hood

> cricket lovers ke liye ek anokha sexy video. tribute to MS Dhoni in sexy style.


अच्छा लगा भाई,,,,,,,

----------


## umabua

रविवार को ऑस्ट्रेलिया के खिलाफ पहले दो टेस्ट मुकाबले के लिए टीम इंडिया का चयन हो गया। जहां शिखर धवन, भुवनेश्वर कुमार और हरभजन सिंह को टीम में जगह मिली है, वहीं गौतम गंभीर, पीयूष चावला और परविंदर अवाना को बाहर रखा गया है। चयनकर्ताओं के इस महत्वपूर्ण निर्णय में चार फैसले ऐसे हैं, जो क्रिकेट प्रशंसकों को चौंकाने वाले हैं।


1. सुरेश रैना पर भरोसा नहीं करना

भारतीय क्रिकेट टीम के चयनकर्ताओं ने सुरेश रैना को टीम में शामिल नहीं कर पहला चौंकाने वाला फैसला लिया। सुरेश रैना इन दिनों जबरदस्त फॉर्म में हैं। पहले इंग्लैंड के खिलाफ वनडे सीरीज की चार पारियों में लगातार चार अर्धशतक जड़ना, फिर ईरानी ट्रॉफी में शानदार शतक (134) और दूसरी पारी में अर्धशतक (71) लगाना भी चयनकर्ताओं को नहीं रिझा पाया। रैना टेस्ट टीम में वापसी को लेकर काफी प्रयास कर रहे हैं। इसके लिए हाल में उनसे जितना बना, उन्होंने उतना किया। नंबर 6 पोजिशन के लिए जबरदस्त दावेदार के रूप में सामने आए, लेकिन चयनकर्ताओं ने उनके बदले रविंद्र जडेजा को ही टीम में शामिल करना उचित समझा।

2. वसीम जाफर पर ध्यान नहीं देना

टीम इंडिया के चयनकर्ताओं ने क्रिकेट प्रशंसकों को उस समय चौंका दिया जब उन्होंने ऑस्ट्रेलिया के खिलाफ वसीम जाफर को टीम में जगह देना उचित नहीं समझा। जाफर के नाम रणजी ट्रॉफी में सर्वाधिक शतक (32) लगाने का रिकॉर्ड है। उनके शतक की बदौलत मुंबई ने रणजी ट्रॉफी पर 40वीं पर कब्जा जमाया। ईरानी ट्रॉफी में भी उन्होंने शानदार प्रदर्शन किया। पहली पारी में 80 रन बनाए और दूसरी पारी में नाबाद 101 रनों की पारी खेली। इसके बाद चयनकर्ताओं को उनका यह प्रदर्शन नजर नहीं आया।

3. अजिंक्य रहाणे का चयन

चयनकर्ताओं का तीसरा चौंकाने वाला फैसला रहा अजिंक्य रहाणे को टीम में जगह देना। रहाणे घरेलू टूर्नामेंट में ओपनिंग बल्लेबाज की भूमिका निभाते हैं। वर्तमानं टीम में तीन ओपनर मौजूद हैं : वीरेंद्र सहवाग, शिखर धवन और मुरली विजय। इनके रहते रहाणे को ओपनिंग करने का मौका नहीं मिलेगा। जहां तक रही बात 6ठे नंबर पर बल्लेबाजी करने की तो रहाणे वहां भी सफल नहीं हो सकते। इसके अलावा उनका हालिया अंतरराष्ट्रीय प्रदर्शन भी सराहनीय नहीं रहा है। रैना और जाफर से तुलना की जाए तो उनका प्रदर्शन कहीं भी उनसे बेहतर साबित नहीं होता। इसके अलावा उनके पास अंतरराष्ट्रीय टेस्ट मैच का अनुभव भी नहीं है। इसमें भी शक है कि कप्तान धौनी उन्हें अंतिम एकादश में जगह दें। इन सब बात को जानते हुए भी दो महत्वपूर्ण खिलाडि़यों को दरकिनार करते हुए चयनकर्ताओं ने रहाणे को टीम में शामिल कर लिया।

4. ईश्वर पांडे की मेहनत रंग नहीं लाई

वर्तमान रणजी ट्रॉफी सीजन में सर्वाधिक विकेट लेने वाले गेंदबाज ईश्वर पांडे को भी टीम में शामिल नहीं किया गया। मध्यप्रदेश के इस तेज गेंदबाज ने 48 विकेट लेकर सबको चौंका दिया था। ऐसा लग रहा था कि उनका चयन टीम इंडिया में इस बार जरूर हो जाएगा, लेकिन चयनकर्ताओं ने अशोक डिंडा को शामिल करना उचित समझा। गौरतलब है कि डिंडा के पास भी अंतरराष्ट्रीय टेस्ट क्रिकेट का अनुभव नहीं है और उनका हालिया फॉर्म भी कुछ खास नहीं है|

15 MEMBER TEST TEAM AGAINST AUSTRALIA

----------


## ingole

कल दक्षिण अफ्रीका  दौरे की भी घोषणा हो चुकी है.

----------


## ingole

टीम  इंडिया के दक्षिण अफ्रीका  टूर की तारीखों का एलान हो गया है। बीसीसीआई ने इस  टूर का कार्यक्रम ट्विटर के माध्यम से जारी किया। इस टूर पर धोनी ब्रिगेड  तीन वनडे और 2 टेस्ट मैच खेलेगी। 


 वेस्ट इंडीज के खिलाफ घरेलू सीरीज के लिए बीसीसीआई ने साउथ अफ्रीका  दौरे को छोटा किया था। इस कारण दोनों बोर्ड्स के बीच विवाद खड़ा हो गया था।  गत 22 अक्टूबर को दोनों टीमों के बीच सुलह हो गई।

 टीम इंडिया पहला वनडे मैच 5 दिसंबर को खेलेगी। टूर का पहला टेस्ट मुकाबला 18 दिसंबर से जोहानिसबर्ग में खेला जाएगा।

----------


## ingole

*टीम इंडिया के साउथ अफ्रीकी टूर का कार्यक्रम इस प्रकार से है-*

 पहला वनडे - 5 दिसंबर (जोहानिसबर्ग में)

 दूसरा वनडे - 8 दिसंबर (डरबन में)

 तीसरा वनडे - 11 दिसंबर (सेंचुरियन में)

 पहला टेस्ट - 18 से 22 दिसंबर (जोहानिसबर्ग)

 दूसरा टेस्ट - 26 से 30 दिसंबर (डरबन)

----------


## navneet01

बहुत बढियां है इंगोले जी ...............

----------


## suman garg

Perfect jankari di aapne

----------


## Kamal Ji

आज भारत एक इनिंग और इक्यावन रन से जीत गया है. 
सब को बधाई हो.

----------


## ingole

मुबारक हो जी, अब सीरिज नहीं हार सकते , क्यूंकि दो ही टेस्ट हैं.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मुबारक हो जी, अब सीरिज नहीं हार सकते , क्यूंकि दो ही टेस्ट हैं.


यह बात भी ठीक है.......

----------


## suman garg

Apko bhi mubarak ho

----------

